# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Ból mięśni, stawów, kołatanie serca, ból wszystkich części ciala.

## Nie zarejestrowany

od jakiegos czasu boli mnie na przemian wszystko- coś w ręce, coś w nodze, czasem brzuch, czasem mam biegunkę czasem zatwardzenie. nie robię specjalistycznych badań ponieważ ogólne wyniki krwi, moczu są OK. ekg serca tez ok. pol roku temu robilam markery na pluca, zoładek, szyjke macicy- wyszly dobrze. cytologia- I gr. 
od okolo 3-4 tygodni bardzo niepokoi mnie ból mięśni- w rękach bolą przedramiona, w nogach łydki. szczególnie w przedramionach  i barkach ból jest dosc silny i pieczący. 
jakiegos większego osłabienia nie odczuwam. uprawiam jakis "lekki" sport typu pajacyki, przysiady ale na pewno ból nie jest spowodowany tymi ćwiczeniami. 
mam 30 lat. co mi może być?

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Przecież to książkę można napisać o takich objawach. 
Bez testów nic tu  nie da się zrobić. Samo gdybanie
Jeżeli jesteś z Wa-wy lub bliskich okolic to proszę odezwać  się na mój nick.
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a wstępnie o czym mogą świadczyć takie doleglwosci?

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Choćby Borelioza. Choćby koinfekcje jej. Choćby mononukleoza zakaźna lub zagrzybienie
Pozdrawiam

----------

